# LGB 0-4-0 Lionelized? (Was "LGB MTS Engine & Basic Power Pack")



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay, I finally cracked open the tender today and got some pictures. I didn't bother snapping a shot of the fan in the back because there wasn't any real info there.








First up, the unopened tender bottom: Notice the brass wire used to tie something down.. I first thought this was to hold the shell since I didn't notice any screws until I went to crack it open. For those of you with this engine (bought new) does this tender always come with such expensive wheelsets?



The mess with the tender shell in front: You can see the wires running to the fan and to the switch mounted on the back of the shell.



With the tender shell behind it: Here you can see the huge heatsink at the bottom.



A close-up of the unknown circuitry:


As a computer guy, my eye is always drawn to replaceable IC chips.... this one raised BOTH eyebrows when I read it:








[/url]


So, now I wonder... is this some sort of hybridized LGB/Lionel piece? If memory serves, when Lionel entered the large-scale market WAY back when, didn't they try to push some sort of control system? Could this be one of those? Would that explain the HUGE heatsink and the fan someone installed?


Next step... dissect the engine and see whats there. Though I suspect, based on the wiring harness that the engine is either stock, or at least has no control system in it.


Oh, another piece.. whoever had this system wired a speaker into the backhead of the engine with a custom made speaker wire.


Any thoughts anyone? Is this a lionel piece, an original LGB MTS controller thats been tinkered with, or something else entirely?


When I crack open the engine, I'll locate a direct connection to the motor and ensure that its not a complete lemon.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks like the Lionel Train Master (??) controller... That is very popular with the 3 rail crowd. 

Uhh... you might want to start over! 

Otherwise you will have to learn this hardware... I don't think too many people here are super familiar with it. I know what it is, but I have no schematics, or installation history. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As Greg State this system came out about the time I was tapering my hours at Niagara Hobby down. I do not think it was a Lionel Large Scale thing but rather installed as an after market thing. Could have been professionally installed even? Was this one of the TMMC installs? Could be? Seems strange though to have an older control system in a newer locomotive? I'd geuss (pure specualtion on my part) that there is at elast 10 years separating these two products in terms of manufacture dates so maybe it was NOT a professional install? Either way it was not a cheap system as I recall and you've only got what is in front of you? No TMMC controller or anything? You might be best off gutting it and starting from scratch. Tough to say what if any of it you could salvage? Speaker maybe? Cooling fan is a nice touch. Obviously a sound card of some sort in there maybe separate or separable? 

Good luck!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

They are not original equipment wheels. Someone installed LGB BB wheels in place of the original metal wheels, which I believe are a smaller diameter than standard LGB wheels, but larger than the field railway wheels.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, they do have superior power pickup, and they aren't cheap, so that's a benefit for you at least. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, the mystery deepens...I cracked open the engine after I returned home. So much for my hopes that the engine would be stock. It is most obvious that it was butchered as well.

As soon as I can locate an exploded parts diagram for this thing (I'm afraid to muscle it apart like I do my Aristo stuff) I'll hack the engine down to its component parts and test the motor. If it turns the wheels, we have a start, otherwise? I spent 100 bucks on a piece thats bound to end up as a flat car scrap load.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Where's TOC when you need him....isn't there some sort of Bat signal you can shine in the sky? Maybe in the shape of a big D cell battery?  

I think Greg is right--someone has tried to convert it to run the Lionel system. Are you running analog or DCC? If you are DCC, it's no problem--just install a Massoth sound decoder where you can dim the light outputs or replace all the bulbs to 24V. In fact a decoder might be your best bet even if you're running analog because it can take care of all the smoke maker/voltage dimming issues for you and you would still get sound. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to say that jumble of 4 boards looks scary! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say that jumble of 4 boards looks scary! 

You're not kidding! I'll bet someone on MLS knows more than they are letting on about this "conversion." LOL 

Keith


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, according to the seller, the item was sold by the son of a deceased owner, so no answers will be forth coming form the knowing one... unless someone has a wedji board.... course, that might be a bit difficult while trying to also juggle a volt meter and a soldering iron...


----------

